# Final 75 gallon stocking question



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So heres my stocking list
1m:4f Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
1m:4f Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
1m:4f Astatotilapia latifasciata
1m:4f Paralabidochromis chromogynos

If there are any problems please let me know.

But i found a place that has 
1m:4f Xystichromis Kyoga Flameback 
1m:4f Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"
Fry Paralabidochromis chromogynos
In stock

How many chromogynos should i buy in hopes of getting my 1:4 ratio? And would they be okay in a tank without any decor as my rocks are on order. Thanks


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nvm, they have chromogynos in male to female ratio.

The only question is about stocking with no decor lol


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi without decor that is not so good because if the male begins to harass the females, they will have no way to escape.
xris


----------

